# Photo Shoots!!!



## elliriyanna

So I like most rat mommies think my rats are the cutest things EVER and love sharing their pics. I hope this is ok to make a thread of their pictures 

I have 4 rats Apollo( 2) , Yuki ( 4) , Ember ( 9 months) and Mei ( 4 months) 

Apollo 









Yuki 









Ember 









Mei 













Now for just random Ratty pictures 










Yes Apollo Has a weight problem


----------



## JessyGene

so cute! great pics. I love seeing cute pics of other peoples ratties


----------



## elliriyanna

Thanks  I did mini shoots of ember and mei today I will add them tonight  I am still learning how to get good shots so I appreciate that you like them


----------



## elliriyanna

Ok Mini Shoots never yield much but hers what I got


----------



## moonkissed

Your rats are soo cute! You take really great pics too. I never get any good shots


----------



## kriminologie

I think your Apollo is even bigger than my Butters!  They're all very darling.


----------



## elliriyanna

The key is invest in a decent camera and take LOTS of pictures ... mine blurs randomly and takes forever to shoot so I know how you feel


----------



## Raturday

Holy crap, Mei looks a lot like my rat Zoey! Do you have any better pictures of the markings on her back?

Here's what Zoey's look like: http://i.imgur.com/hb42o.jpg


----------



## elliriyanna

kriminologie said:


> I think your Apollo is even bigger than my Butters!





kriminologie said:


> They're all very darling.




lol He is like 740 grams he is MASSIVE and at his age a diet isnt working. Thank you btw  

And this isnt technically a photo but I thought I would share


----------



## elliriyanna

Raturday said:


> Holy crap, Mei looks a lot like my rat Zoey! Do you have any better pictures of the markings on her back?
> 
> Here's what Zoey's look like: http://i.imgur.com/hb42o.jpg


Yes I do here


----------



## Raturday

Looks like she has a bit of brown mixed in on her back just like Zoey! She's a cutie.


----------



## elliriyanna

She is actually all brown  her face and back are the same color


----------



## elliriyanna

Yuki Passed away recently so I took a break from posting ... But I am back now with lots of new pictures  

Before I post the picture of just how big Apollo is know that he is healthy just overweight it is not a tumor or a build- up of fluids 


Apollo's Tail in my hand 











Apollo Belly up 










My Fat Rat 











Mei 











Standing on Apollo's head 











Ember Yawn 











Both girls on Apollo's Head


----------



## amyk2978

Awwwww your ratties are so CUTE! They're really nice photos


----------



## Babs

I have never seen a rat so fat! But I find it adorable, though it probably is quite unhealthy! Could you post more pics of Apollo? I can't help it, his fatness is amazing and cute.


----------



## elliriyanna

I will try to get some. I have posted on his weight but I am doing all I can ... he is 2 and lazy all my other rats have always been healthy ratsThank you for your compliments  I love photographing my rats and I overall love them of course and I hope that shows  I will have more fairly soon


----------



## SillydogTheGreat

Augh your rats are so cute! I thought my Dean was fat but Apollo totally beats him haha. I wish I could squish Apollo, fat animals make me squee :3


----------



## Mrm911

I love embers colors


----------



## binkyhoo

Hi Ratters! TY for sharing.


----------



## Babs

Seriously Apollo is just the greatest thing, I'd love to cuddle him.


----------



## elliriyanna

Apollo is a grump he doesn't enjoy cuddles  but I will try to get some more pictures of everyone soon


----------



## elliriyanna

*Mini Update*

I went ahead and Introduced everyone last night ... Introductions are SUPER easy with my group so we just did a play time and I moved her in ... I DO NOT advocate doing this though!!!!! I have only done it with mine because I know them and have done intro's with them before so I know what to expect.

Jade is already cuddling with Ember and Mei, Jade is still very shy though so I cant get very good pictures. 


Big Fat Apollo Takes up a whole Hammock ( The ones I am making are HUGE for this reason) 








My Blue girls 









Everyone moved when I tried to get a picture of them cuddling but hopefully they will bond and Jade will learn from my overly loving girls


----------



## PetoftheDay

Aww, you should nominate your ratties* for Pet of the Day! Those are great pictures! Such cuties - see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit for details!
(*One rat per nomination, please!)


----------



## elliriyanna

PetoftheDay said:


> Aww, you should nominate your ratties* for Pet of the Day! Those are great pictures! Such cuties - see http://PetoftheDay.com/submit for details!(*One rat per nomination, please!)


My little miss Ember was pet of the day recently ... I should nominate Mei


----------



## PetoftheDay

elliriyanna said:


> My little miss Ember was pet of the day recently ... I should nominate Mei


You should! Nothing's too good for your babies, right?


----------



## elliriyanna

PetoftheDay said:


> You should! Nothing's too good for your babies, right?


Lol all good pet owners agree with that. I will nominate her as soon as I can


----------



## elliriyanna

*Spaghetti night!!!!!!!!!!!*

Happy Ratties love Spaghetti!!!!

Ember is the first to dig in ... Man she has come so far 









But ... I HAVE to drag it away 










Even our newest addition Jade joins in 










Am I being watched? 










Slurping it ... Never knew rats could do this 










Mei is very protective of her food 










* sneaky sneaky* 










Sweety you cant stash the spaghetti 










Apollo is NOT thrilled with pictures 










NOM NOM NOM 










my girls


----------



## Mrm911

I lone the picture of jade "Am I being watched?" Lol


----------



## elliriyanna

Thanks  You would be surprised how cooperative rats can be when they have food lol


----------



## elliriyanna

I will be updating this continuously as I take new pictures so keep an eye out for updates


----------



## fluffy470

Ack! XD that picture of Apollo was awesome!!!! I'm saving it to my iPad to show my friends, hope ya don't mind lol and loved the caption "Apollo is not thrilled about the pictures" Omg I almost fell out of my chair when I saw that pic


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## elliriyanna

Lol no its fine  that's why I am here is to make people smile and share my rats ... Apollo is an old grouch lol I love him though


----------



## elliriyanna

Sorry I have SO many rat pictures LOL I try to keep my camera nearby whenever I am working with them ... Which is most of the time lol 

All 3 of my girls  














I have more but facebook is being a Jerk so I will post them here later


----------



## elliriyanna

YAY Photobucket to the rescue 



Just out playing 





















Whole new meaning to sleeve rat 











Mei you cant nom my cord


----------



## Raturday

I still can't get over how similar Mei is to Zoey  They have very similar faces and color :3
Such cuties.


----------



## dukie1346

Aww, I love the pictures! You have such beautiful rats, Apollo is such a chubster, hehe


----------



## elliriyanna

Thanks you  I love them so much  Apollo is obese but we have NO idea why ( the treat he is holding is a nitro lite dog biscuit far from unhealthy)


----------



## PrincessRat

My little girls! Emimy(black hooded 2 1/2), Gia(Dumbo, 6 months), Rarity(Little double rex, 3 months.)


----------



## PrincessRat

I meant to put more pics on the last post. Here's some more pics of my girls. The Albino is Anastasia, she passed away from lung cancer at 2 years old just a few weeks ago. She used to sleep on my bed next to me and go everywhere with me. <3


-Rats are my life-


----------



## elliriyanna

This is a post for my own photo shoots you can start your own thread though


----------



## PrincessRat

Oh haha sorry my bad! Your babies are so cute though! That explains why I only saw pictures of them and no other rats. Should have paid closer attention. Whoops! Well I'm gonna start my own thread. But I'll keep looking here to see more of your Ratties! They are adorable! 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## elliriyanna

PrincessRat said:


> Oh haha sorry my bad! Your babies are so cute though! That explains why I only saw pictures of them and no other rats. Should have paid closer attention. Whoops! Well I'm gonna start my own thread. But I'll keep looking here to see more of your Ratties! They are adorable!
> 
> 
> -Rats are my life-


LOL its fine  It happens. Your rats are cute too  Thanks  I got very lucky with super cute rats ( not that they all arent in their own ways)


----------



## elliriyanna

*Their Home*

I just realized I have never shared their cage  Its going to be expanded as soon as we move and Jade is tamed. Even though she is coming around  












This is an old design I will get some new pictures soon  They have LOTS more hammocks and toys ... I just cant find the picture I took last week


----------



## PrincessRat

I have the Critter Nation as well! But I only have the one story right now, I plan to upgrade when I can afford it but for now it's fine. You have it nicely decorated. I like it! I bet your rats are really glad to be yours. 


-Rats are my life-


----------



## elliriyanna

Thank you  I will get some new pictures soon I saw your thread asking for decorating ideas I will post some of my past cage designs

FOUND IT !!!! I am in the process of making hammocks. They clearly need more.


----------



## Fils

All your cages are so cool- a rat's paradise  And all of your rats are, of course, adorable


----------



## elliriyanna

Fils said:


> All your cages are so cool- a rat's paradise  And all of your rats are, of course, adorable


Thanks so much  I currently just have the double critter nation ... I have a second DCN in my closet to attach to it when we move if I have the space. Thank you  I can't wait to see your rats


----------



## Fils

It's not a photo (they're too skittish for me to snap any good shots at the moment) but I just wanted to share. 

This is Leeloo, one half of my dynamic duo, just chillin' in her new home. ;D


----------



## elliriyanna

I haven't updated this thread in far too long. 

First off a cool treat idea 


































Clearly this works better with one without the holes 




















BATHROOM PLAY TIME 




































Clearly she has filled out since I brought her home 




























You have the whole room and you play on me lol ... I love my girls 















AND ... I expanded


----------



## YellowSpork

I HAVE BEEN WANTING TO GET THAT OCTOPUS TUNNEL TOY FOR WEEKS!!! How do your girls like it? 

Also your rats are adorable. <3 Apollo is impressively fat... XD


----------



## elliriyanna

Everyone loves it Apollo sleeps in it during play time


----------



## Mrm911

My girls look under weight compared to yours, but I give them extra food already....


----------



## elliriyanna

Have you tried extra treats and fruits and veggies? My girls are very healthy weight for their sizes I they have a little purge but healthily so. What are you feeding? My girls get 16% protein since they are fairly young


----------



## elliriyanna

These girls are so crazy Mei and Ember are licking my lips and my Jade just made a break for it and jumped off the couch. She is my first jumper


----------



## GoodnightBoutique

They're absolutely gorgeous photographs! Makes me want to go and take some photos of my boys now


----------



## elliriyanna

Thanks  and you should  having a photo thread is fun you should make one


----------



## IOVERATS

Awwww! Such cute ratties! Amazing photos! Rats are really hard to photograph so these are really good quality considering you say your not experienced with taking these kind of photos, but these are amazing!

My cousin's rats are all over the place! They haven't ever managed to get a GOOD picture, but they've tried! Mainly just blurred fuzzballs haha, yours are amazing, keep at it and you will get EVEN better at is haha. ;D


----------



## elliriyanna

With so many.pets I do photograph them but I have no formal training or anything. I really appreciate it  it means a a lot. BTW if you ever want to get rats to hold still treat time is.A great way to do so


----------



## Mrm911

Feed them mazuri, and gurber puffs thing and some dog treats, planning on making them some fresh veggies and fruit, but have not got the time I usually get them out right before bed.


----------



## Cstaar

These arent my pictures, but I thought you guys would appreciate these! In fact I am sure many of you have seen them already! They are some of the cutest ratty pictures ever.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/necilbug/sets/72157614853015297/


----------



## elliriyanna

Mrm ... I meant for pictures if you give them something tasty they stay still. In case you guys didn't notice though Mei LOVES attention but my blue girls are very shy though my Ember is coming around


----------



## Rinzy

Not my picture but so freakin cute!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## elliriyanna

Not sure if they are lazy or very skilled but this was what they decided to do when I gave them their baby oatmeal this morning. ( They had been laying in the hammock)


----------



## achackysac

Peach and Zelda, Montage about their new cage, then closeups (Zelda and Peach, respectively) ;D


----------



## Aloemantra

Beautiful rats!


----------



## Keelyrawr

*elliriyanna *Thank you for that egg-carton idea! I had never seen that before


----------



## elliriyanna

No problem I am glad I could help ... let me know how your rats like it


----------



## IOVERATS

elliriyanna said:


> With so many.pets I do photograph them but I have no formal training or anything. I really appreciate it  it means a a lot. BTW if you ever want to get rats to hold still treat time is.A great way to do so


Have to tell my cousin to give them their favourite treat... Yoggies with yoghurt on, I know it's weird! They will only eat the yoggies if they have yoghurt on, I'm like 'guys! They're made out of yoghurt, why do you need MORE yogurt on them?' love your rats! Apollo is cute but I love all your ratties, I bet Apollo is really squishy, and don't worry about the weight, my cousin has a rat like that, but no matter what he never loses weight, as long as of tried to help him  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## elliriyanna

Yeah Apollo just isn't going to lose weight lolIf your cousin gets some pictures they should make a thread and show them off


----------



## elliriyanna

Jade and Ember had been fighting so bad that I had to separate them ... Then they decided to do this when I put them in the travel cage to clean the TCN 






































I know their eyes are yucky in this .... Its just the travel cage ... They arent huge fans 














I deep cleaned my cage


----------



## RatzRUs

Jealous of your cage!!


----------



## elliriyanna

You wouldn't be if you had to clean it  it took me hours but they seem to love it


----------



## Mrm911

So hard to tell mei and ember apart in those last pictures.


----------



## elliriyanna

That's Jade and Ember  Mei is the little brown one. They are always very hard to tell apart lol


----------



## Mrm911

Woops that what I meant, I even was think yea jade and ember are the grey/blues yet I still wrote that. Sort of glad I have polar oppisies in my rats coloring.


----------



## elliriyanna

Lol it's no big deal  yeah having almost identical rats can be very hard but its worth it


----------



## Cocoriggs89

Oh my your cage is awesome. I want my girl and all my future rats to have a cage that cool. What kind are they, where did you get them and about how much do they cost. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## elliriyanna

They are critter nations  you will see a lot of double critter nations here ... a double is as high as $300 depending on where you get it and you may be able to find one ob craigslist

There are lots of sites online to order them


----------



## elliriyanna

Well its been a while since I updated this thread. Some things have changed. my friend adopted Jade and she is THRIVING. And another friend surprised me with two little babies who I named Aura and Iris 

Old man Apollo has cancer and a massive tumor but he is still going strong 

Babies the day they came home 


Little Iris 










Baby Aura 




























The DCN is downsized just until we move 



















Aura 









Iris 









My old man 









Aura and Mei ... My Licky girls 









Iris ( so shy) checking me out while Aura licks my fingers 









Mei Apollo and Aura 









Pretty baby


----------



## Eden10

Love this thread! And Apollo is just SO cute! My fatty boy is also a grump lol. Congrats on the new babies & this is just making me more excited to get my CN double unit!


----------



## elliriyanna

Thank you  He actually isnt a grump at all he is a great old man he just doesnt like being picked up ( he would rather come to you) or the camera lol. 

Thank you  I cant wait wait to see yours


----------



## elliriyanna

what the .... why was this moved?


----------



## Korra

I am guessing because they are pictures and fit more along the lines of "Meet my Rat" than "General Rat" stuff.


----------



## elliriyanna

This forum really needs a gallery section.


----------



## elliriyanna

Well ... Wow ... Its been a year since I posted pics ... The rat family has changed a bit. 


























Temporary set up while I pulled out the CN 









Sorry about mah face ... Ember said it was cuddle time 










HEY ITS MOM !!!!!!!


----------



## elliriyanna




----------



## Willow&Faith

Haha, the picture where they're all clinging to the bars is super cute.


----------



## elliriyanna

That is a daily thing here lol ... Either they want food or out  Depends on the rat lol


----------



## MimiSkye

Ember is SO adorable!! Well, of course, they all are, but I love Embers markings!


----------



## elliriyanna

The girls got a brand new toy and they LOVE it ... Their cage is a bit bare but I plan to fix that soon


----------

